# stupid lfs



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

this guy says he knows all about piranhas, and i say im lookin for a new tank, so we go lookin around and i find a suitable 55gal. he said your gonna put lots of light on it right? i said no as ps dont like a lot of light. he got a frown on his face and says your wrong they love bright light and do better in it. stupid peeps like him should never be allowed to work in a petstore. he says well they could even die if you dont have enough light for them

i told the dumbass id buy my [email protected] from another place as i cant deal with morons


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

yeah even the people at my lfs that are experts on every other fish, look puzzled when I say spilo or irritan. lol
We should call them lafs instead of lfs!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my lps too,they told me sh*t i already knew
i seen a black piranha there and asked about it,she said it was the most boring piranha ever im like are you crazy ,if i had the 55dollars to pay for it i'd tell your skanky ass to package that fish up biotch!-well i didnt exactly tell her she was a skank and all but i did tell her if i had 55$ id buy it

oh and another lps told me that i had to buy 3 oscars so that they can fight for territory


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

mine to he said for a alage fish i need to let the tank cycle for a year be4 i put him in i spit in the lfs face and got aressted had to do 3 months in trannin sucks!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my lfs suck too. but today it was cool. i bought 20 neon tetras labeled as feeder guppies for 1$


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

My lfs told me I could put 20 rbp in a 29 gallon. Then the front desk lady told me my feeder goldish were cute. I was like "They're food, bitch!"


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Everytime I see these posts I wonder if I'm the only one w/ a lfs/lps with any sense.
They may not be able to give me the diffrence between a tern and a piraya, but they don't sell any p's other than rb's and the occasional black p and I've never known of them to give a bit of erroneous. As many different animals as a pet store sells, and as many things as are constantly evolving in diffrent animal types, I can't fault a lps for not knowing every species of animal out there especially when they're willing to say "I don't know".

Just my .02.

J


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Luckily, my LFS is the Shark Aquarium, so I don't have that problem.

Fishkeeping in and of itself is very arcane knowledge. Combine that with 'specialist' fish like piranha, and you're going to meet some very uninformed lfs workers. You're on your own. It's up to YOU as the the piranha-keeper to be the knowledgeable one.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I will leave my IFS unnamed (starts with a Big, ends with an Al) and they are very knowledgeable about piranhas. In fact, they are so 'all-knowing' that they can create their own names for piranhas, suchs as emmanuellis, black spot red belly, and amazonian river piranha. When I purchased my little rhom they told they couldn't call it a 'black piranha' cuz those were illegal in Canada due to their vicious and aggressive nature, he cautioned me that five seconds of having my hand in the tank would result in at least a lost finger....

I agree with Bullsnake, its upto us the hobbyists to be informed and educated about all matters of these fish, as hopefully they spend the majority of their lives in our care... thank goodness


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

thats why i'd rather have a lps owned and operated by actual marine and freshwater biologist not to mention some aquaculturist's,but not to make myself sound like i know everything, but i can take my knowledge and use it
next time i go to one of my lps im gonna be a prick and tell them how i want the fish to be packaged and all that(naw,just joking)but i will correct them on their bullshit knowledge and all that


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

I have it good. My lfs is owned by a very knowledgable man , hes not a know it all type guy , but he is very helpfull , and he ALWAYS will spend time with me.


----------



## Floop (May 12, 2004)

kiddynamite said:


> I have it good. My lfs is owned by a very knowledgable man , hes not a know it all type guy , but he is very helpfull , and he ALWAYS will spend time with me.


 Is he you?


----------

